# Removing the water tank - burstner delfin perfomance.



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

Due to the hand washbasin waste pipe coming adrift in an inaccessible part of the double floor, it looks like the fresh water tank will need to be removed to have any chance of accessing the waste pipe. (wonderful Burstner design feature).
It appears that the tank is only held in place with the drain pipe going through the floor. If this is removed and the feed pipes disconncted it 'should' slide out of the double floor into the garage. I could then possibly scrabble into the space to reconnect the waste pipe (or employ a small child for said purpose ).
Just wondering if anyone out there has gone through this pain and might provide any hints and tips. It is not clear at the moment how to remove the fresh water tank drain pipe and then repalce and re-seal. (this is on a T821g)
Thanks in advance!!
Robin


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

Bump - anyone?


----------

